# Newbie in Syracuse, NY



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

What a beautiful story!! Bless your heart for taking her in and letting her have her baby in a safe place 

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

What a cutie! Welcome! I am about an hour and a half from you, in fact was in 'Cuse last weekend and will be again next for horse shows.


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

The girls are stabled up in Oswego, I travel a lot.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh how beautiful! You realize hat you now have to post a million pictures to satisfiy the baby fanatics around here?? I'm not one, I swear. <_<

That is an amazing story, and it is so amazing that both survived and are doing well. When you said it was a sad story, I was scared to get to the end and see they'd both passed! AHH!


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

I got some photos up at the thread over here.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Congrats! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Thirteen, I didn't say sad-- just emotional. It's been a crazy emotional roller coaster for us. I'm just so glad they're both ok and I can work on getting Char healthy again.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome bree! I'm also named bri (short for Brianna) and live just an hour outside of NYC..

Cute horses and good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

